# Goat twins



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

If the female Boer here gives birth to a male and female both, is the female likely to not be able to reproduce?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

You're probably thinking of "Freemartins", which is what it's called when cattle have twins; one male and one female. In that situation, the female is usually a freemartin and is sterile.

The same rarely applies to goats.

(Someone will surely correct me if I'm wrong!)

NeHi


----------



## WindSongAcres (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope not - we're counting on a producing doe out of a combo birthing!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Once in a great while a doe kid will be a hermaphrodite, but it's rare, and as far as I know there's no correlation with being a twin. Goats twin more often or not (or triplets or more), and it's quite common for both sexes to be present. I've never heard of anyone having any trouble breeding those doe kids for that reason.

Kathleen


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Flase. They both can breed. Every blue moon their will be a herme, but in the almost four years of goats I have only heard of 2!


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

nehimama said:


> You're probably thinking of "Freemartins", which is what it's called when cattle have twins; one male and one female. In that situation, the female is usually a freemartin and is sterile.
> 
> The same rarely applies to goats.
> 
> ...


I believe you are right and that does not apply to goats just cows.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

greeneyedgirl70 said:


> I believe you are right and that does not apply to goats just cows.


I was told it also affects horses also?? Is this true?? I do know the rate of twin foals living is 1 in 1'000'000'00! But is this true??? :shrug:


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

No.  I dont know about the horses, though.


----------



## lgslgs (May 30, 2005)

It's common in cattle because the placenta in cow twins often get bridging blood vessels and since the male develops his hormones first, they stunt the growth of the female's reproductive system.

It's not something that I've heard of in goats.

Lynda


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

In many calf births, this is true. Not true for goats. I've seen lots of sets of twins and triplets of mixed sexes over the years I've been in goats. All but one of the doelings has been able to reproduce.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Coming from a cow dairy, I know of free martins. Have always wondered why this isn't true for goats. Lgslgs' explination sounds logical.

We unknowingly purchased a hermie doe (vet confirmed) that was from quads or quints, don't remember, but believe her siblings were fine.


----------

